# Will this work as API General Cure alternative ?



## Desigan (Mar 24, 2020)

Hi,

When I search for API General Cure ingredients, it shows sodium chloride,metronidazole and praziquantel, and it cost around $15/10 packet in INDIA.
I am thinking of buying the above medicine separately from the medical store which will cost me less than $10 and more quantity, to treat my fish for internal parasite.
will it work ?

Thanks.


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

If you buy them separately do you know what percentage of each medicine to combine together? I think this is important.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Sodium chloride is probably not necessary.

I would treat with straight metronidazole for bloat and straight praziquantel for parasites.

I treat with straight metronidazole all the time.


----------



## Desigan (Mar 24, 2020)

Thanks everyone for your reply.

This is measurement. 250 mg Metronidazole and 75 mg Praziquantel per packet.


----------

